# a Codec Issue.. i used Sherlock.exe to find out what happen..



## Tinnguyen123 (Apr 7, 2007)

I downloaded Sherlock - the codec dectective to find out why my comp cant play avi and so on and it has this in red

The Driver File for this codec was not found.
This probably mean the codec was not uninstall properly.

and theses are the bad files

"MainConcept (Adobe2) H.264/AVC Decoder"
"MainConcept (Adobe2) H.264/AVC Video Encoder"
"MainConcept (Adobe2) MPEG Video Encoder"

also there is also a Audio Codecs problem

"MainConcept (Adobe2) AAC Decoder"
"MainConcept (Adobe2) MPEG Audeo Encoder"

does ANYONE have a clue what i should do...?? download.. etc...

* 1 week ago

Additional Details

1 week ago
i do have Media Player Classic with the Codec Pack... i believed i downloaded soemthing from that codec pack and it isnt made for my Driver... :-/


i posted that on google.. and i got no result.. i hope anyone here can help me...

i try installing DIVX. K-lite codec pack.. reinstall it and install it..


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

ok first up K-lite causes many problems, try VideoInspector, it should tell you which codec you are missing and install it for you, see what happens from there


----------



## Tinnguyen123 (Apr 7, 2007)

ok.. i just discovered a new problem... i uninstall my $$$300 buck adobe program... and my video work... ... for about 3 mins... 

everytime i reinstall my codec with any kinda codec packet it work, but after a few minutes it doesn't show anything again... and everytime i fix it the problem is about a "broken codec"..

so.. i think the problem is my codec keep breaking..? >.^




btw... videos using flash player 9.0 work.. like videos on youtubes.. but ONLY streaming videos


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

have you tried videoinspector or Gspot? codec packs can do that, k-lite is especially notorious for replacing good codecs with its own bad ones... i have a feeling that may be your problem just try one of the 2 programs...or both....

do you know what file types you are trying to view?


----------



## Tinnguyen123 (Apr 7, 2007)

flv avi ogm.. basically all the video stuff.. yeh i try videoinspector nothing is working.. 

-well i cant say it doesnt work.. work a few mins then break..

no it slike this.. i can watch a whole movie then when i close it.. and try to rewatch it.. its a blank screen... and to view the movie again.. i have to reinstall and restart..


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

well the only thing i can think of is try to download ffdshow it helped me but due to the codec breaking im not too sure, worth a try i guess


----------



## Tinnguyen123 (Apr 7, 2007)

i think i have it.. cuz everytiem i watch video there's a ffdshow thing on the taskbar..


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Can you play them using this player

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

VLC is a great player, plays videos even if the codec is a little off, also Windows Movie Maker does the same suprisingly


----------



## Tinnguyen123 (Apr 7, 2007)

i forgot to tell you i do have VLC player.. it doesn't work.. i know that that player works on almost everything BEFORE, then something happen when i install that stupid $300 buck worth of Adobe programs.. but i havent try Windows Movie Maker


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

try re-installing ffdshow i had it in a previous mix up, its part of k-lite pack (note again: bad stuff), i re-downloaded and installed it and things worked fine, what were the exact programs you installed?


----------



## Tinnguyen123 (Apr 7, 2007)

i used to have CS3 Adobe and some how it was mixed up in my codec.. iono.. so i deleted it..

when i had this problem i try installing 
-Divx.. player+codecs. (this used to solve all problem)
-K-lite packet
-Window Media Classic
-Zoom Player
-VLC
-Winamp
-Window Media 11
-Window Media Center (Edit: holly crap i found out this work! but only Window Media Center) 
-Real Player
-Quick Time Player
-Flash Player 9.0 (so far this is the only thing that let me watch movies) ONLINE ONLY!!

Also.. i found out that i can watch DVD's on my comp like regular... no video problems..just DVD though


----------



## Tinnguyen123 (Apr 7, 2007)

oh i found out something my videoLan work now cuz i was messing with its preference...

i directed/change or something to ffmpeg-deinterlace its inside the Input/Codec tab and its under Video Codecs then under that tab there's something call Fake and change deinterlace to ffmpeg-deinterlace eh.. i still need to do everything else also


----------

